

The death of the elements - andrewljohnson
http://www.asimovs.com/_issue_0806/ref.shtml

======
chaosmachine
So, what's a good way to invest in Gallium and Indium? Unlike gold, there
doesn't seem to be an ETF for this (but maybe one is coming?
[http://indiumsamplesblog.com/2010/02/09/rare-metal-etf-a-
pla...](http://indiumsamplesblog.com/2010/02/09/rare-metal-etf-a-play-in-the-
works/) )

